# Norinco 5.56 Brass cased FMJ



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

anyone shoot this stuff? Has it been good ammo for you?
Looking at buying a couple of crates!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not me personally but a friend uses it fairly frequently. Just checked with him. He has no complaints but, he purchase a couple of thousand rounds a couple of years ago, so...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Haven't shot any of late. Back when, I bought a few 1600 rd. cases for $135 each. I thought it was decent for the price. Some folks don't care for it. After Clinton we can no longer get it down here.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Haven't shot any of late. Back when, I bought a few 1600 rd. cases for $135 each. I thought it was decent for the price. Some folks don't care for it. After Clinton we can no longer get it down here.


Damn that's a good price, I found it for $450/ 1600 rounds! most online sites were sold out of the $300 crates of 1120.
Ammo is very expensive in Canada, just look at .22 for example, 500 rounds @ $25, I don't mind paying the $25, it's all relative to our costs of living. I pick up 1000 rounds of .22LR every other week and have been for the last couple years! I almost need to find another place to put my ammo, If we ever had a house fire, it would like a Chinese new year celebration!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Damn that's a good price, I found it for $450/ 1600 rounds! most online sites were sold out of the $300 crates of 1120.


when I said "back when" I should have said waaaay back when. Sorry. As in when we could buy norinco ammo here.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I knew what you meant! I am old enough to remember the Clinton years! politics were introduced to us in school at an early age.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Damn that's a good price, I found it for $450/ 1600 rounds! most online sites were sold out of the $300 crates of 1120.
> Ammo is very expensive in Canada, just look at .22 for example, 500 rounds @ $25, I don't mind paying the $25, it's all relative to our costs of living. I pick up 1000 rounds of .22LR every other week and have been for the last couple years! I almost need to find another place to put my ammo, If we ever had a house fire, it would like a Chinese new year celebration!


I am very glad for you. Sadly, I lost all my ammo in the Atlantic Ocean over the Marianna Trench in a very bad boating accident. I'm fine but these voices in my head...


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

slippy said:


> i am very glad for you. Sadly, i lost all my ammo in the atlantic ocean over the marianna trench in a very bad boating accident. I'm fine but these voices in my head...


....wat?....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Norinco bullet is sought after due to it's yaw effect.
I'd buy them,pull the bullet ,dump out the powder,neck size ,toss in some fresh stuff , replace the bullet and have at it


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Silverback said:


> ....wat?....


He lost his ammo and fire arms in tragic boating accident, Now the MAN can't come for them unless he wants to get his pants wet!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm diasappointed that for cheap ammo, the best we can get, for my budget, is that stupid steel case stuff.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah I had too many problems running steel x39 in my XCR, mainly had to do with tapered rounds in an AR magazine, I bought a 5.56 conversion kit and now I can shoot Brass that belongs in an AR mag! Not many magazines to choose from for a x39 round! way more options for 223/5.56.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Damn that's a good price, I found it for $450/ 1600 rounds! most online sites were sold out of the $300 crates of 1120.
> Ammo is very expensive in Canada, just look at .22 for example, 500 rounds @ $25, I don't mind paying the $25, it's all relative to our costs of living. I pick up 1000 rounds of .22LR every other week and have been for the last couple years! I almost need to find another place to put my ammo, If we ever had a house fire, it would like a Chinese new year celebration!


 Hi, I looked on line and I didn't find any close to $300 for 1120. Where? --


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi, I looked on line and I didn't find any close to $300 for 1120. Where? --


Canada ammo, Free shipping!
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...byboc6wfaIJ8qDYN1uWRs2A&bvm=bv.62788935,d.cGU

NORINCO .223 Rem 5.56 Ammo, Crate of 1120
NORINCO 5.56x45 (223 Remington) M193 Ball Cartridge
55 Grain FMJ
Lead Core, Copper Jacket, Range Safe
THIS AMMO DOES NOT CONTAIN ANY STEEL
Brass-cased, Boxer Primed, RELOADABLE - NON-CORROSIVE
Crate of 1120 contains 2 hermetically sealed tin cans for long term storage
Also has handy canvas handles

Out Of Stock
$299.00


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

No ship to US because of Cliton


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> No ship to US because of Cliton


Pretty much, we can't get most fire arm related stuff either, Can't even get a scope with tritium unless you go through a broker, or want to do massive paper work!


----------

